# Smoked boheiman link sausage



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Decided to be a nice guy a process a deer for a friend. Well, when I got the cooler to the house, not only was there a quartered up frozen deer, but another several bags of cut up deer and hog. Talk about alot of work for 1 guy. Started Friday night and finished early Sunday eve. Made some jalapeno and regular boheman links...about 75#'s! I enjoyed making it, but wore my arse out...de-boning, thawing, grindn,mixing,stuffin,cleaning up, doing dishes and smokin'! Let me tell ya...I usually buy my guts in a hank size bag, but that's in January...pre packaged short hog casings are a *PITA!* Opted to use the smokehouse my buddy gave me and it did a great job...2 hrs at 140..1 at 150..30min at 160. I was wore out, so i didnt shower down the links, hence the wrinkling.

When the summer spice comes in the mail, I'll use the last 15#'s of deer and make some summer sausage Friday. After that, the next deer I see, better be on the hoof!!

Note: July processing aint a good idea. It's too darn hot!
(the wife wasn't happy that I had to use her kitchen, either):hairout:


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Good looking sausage. Yes it is hot


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That looks great!


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Doug makes good links, i have had a few.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Good looking sausage. Nice Smokehouse!!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm guessing axis deer?
I agree, way too much for one person, so kudos to you for getting it all done. 
looks dang good, too.
we wouldnt even think about making sausage in this heat, but then we use an un heated, non a-c buiding for our meat proccessing.
BTW, nice looking smokehouse.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Axis...Naw, It was whitetail. Why anyone keeps it in the freezer for 6 months is beyond me...Each time a cold fronts blow in in January, I got my processors hat on! :work:


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

You did good in this heat. The most I will do is 25 pounds at a time in the summer. I keep everything super cold and get it in the casing as soon as possible. Once it is in the smokehouse, you have it whipped.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice job Doug!


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks good! I hope your buddy was helping you...

Dave


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*summer*

No..he wasn't helping.

Had another 15#'s of his deer left , so I played another round this past weekend. Grinder is now put away till January!:bounce:


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

It passed the taste test once again!:bounce:My bud was very happy...delivered it tonight...:dance:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Really nice looking links.

TH


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

txdougman... i wanna be yer newest bes fren....
can drop off lotsa pigz an deerz an coonz an skirlz.. will share hafs the meets fer yer sawsedge. PS I no a rice farmer sose you can do sum budan. crawmdads,2...he groes them ina depper feld clos to theh rice.



lol.


yer stuff looks somma good eatin...


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*hondo*

NP, my MIL shuttles that way often...has a hunting camp in Hondo.

But, keep ur coonz and skirelz for the crock pot; too small for me to mess wit.

I bet you got a quihi gun club sticker on your truck...  AND eat those beans off of that ol potbelly stove too! KWIM?



kweber said:


> txdougman... i wanna be yer newest bes fren....
> can drop off lotsa pigz an deerz an coonz an skirlz.. will share hafs the meets fer yer sawsedge. PS I no a rice farmer sose you can do sum budan. crawmdads,2...he groes them ina depper feld clos to theh rice.
> 
> lol.
> ...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

just poking fun about fact that many folks seem to only appear when the work's done hwell:


----------

